# post pictures of your trailer



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm in the mood to admire peoples horse floats (thats what there called in Australia). I don't have any pictures of my float but it's a 2 horse cub float, it's about 35 years old but hey, it gets us safley from a to b.


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine. I have more on my site.


----------

